# Protein Ice cream



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Recipe I got from my brother, tastes awesome, almost like frozen yogurt tbh.

Ok heres what you need, very simple:

200g quark

tablespoon of natural peanut butter

teaspoon of sweetner

half a scoop of whey

Mix all of the above in a bowl and wack in the freezer for 20-30mins, and you have your ice cream 

Heres a picture, this is from my bro, I would of provided one of mine but I ate it before realising a pic might help :laugh:



You can obviously add stuff if you wish to it to enhance it like ground cinnamon, coco powder etc but thats your call!

Flavour of whey, also your call, I used strawberry whey, the pic shown from my brothers attempt I think he used Banana Whey.

Macros if any of you are wondering should be something like this, roughly:

32.75g Protein

13.2 g carbs

8.5g fat

soo about 260.3kcals


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

mmmmm sound nice man, I'll have to try that


----------



## moby1991 (Mar 1, 2011)

im gonna have to try this looks good


----------

